
See Buffer's Rejected Y Combinator Application - mkuhn
http://open.bufferapp.com/buffers-y-combinator-application/?utm_content=bufferecbf3&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
htk
That's the most inspiring rejection letter I've ever seen.

